# С наступающим Новым годом !!!



## Dragokas (29 Дек 2016)

*Пусть волшебная ночь вам подарит
Много радости, света, любви,
И снежинкой в ладони растают
Неудачи и хмурые дни.
Пусть мороз за окошком крепчает,
Лишь бы в душах царило тепло.
С Новым годом мы вас поздравляем
И желаем, чтоб в жизни везло!*


----------



## Phoenix (29 Дек 2016)

Dragokas написал(а):


> волшебная ночь


Да..
Кабалистическое древо — один из основных эзотерических ключей, 10 сефи-рот которого образуют вместе с 22-мя Большими арканами Таро систему 32-х пу- тей, включающих как идею нисхождения божества на землю, так и восхождения человека в горнее. Древо составлено суммой 22-х букв еврейского алфавита (Та-ро) и 10-ти сефир (цифр), они же сферы-шары *европейской новогодней ёлки*.

Бахуса сильно не почитайте..


----------



## shestale (30 Дек 2016)

Поздравляю всех форумчан с наступающим Новым Годом!


----------



## Кирилл (30 Дек 2016)

С праздником,друзья!!!


----------



## Severnyj (30 Дек 2016)

С праздником)


----------



## OLENA777 (31 Дек 2016)

Поздравляю всех с Наступающим Новым годом!!!Здоровья удачи и хорошего настроения!!!


----------



## E100 (31 Дек 2016)

По славянскому календарю 2017 год придет к нам под знаменем КРАДУЩЕГОСЯ ЛИСА и обещает быть удачливым, интригующим, финансово выгодным  С Новым Годом!


----------



## грум (31 Дек 2016)

Поздравляю всех форумчан а также их близких с наступающим новым годом.Всем здоровья, любви и удачи во всем. И всего самого наилучшего.


----------



## Candellmans (31 Дек 2016)

Всем благополучия и удачи в Новом 2017 Году !


----------



## dzu (31 Дек 2016)

Всех ,всех!! С Наступающим!
И самое главное: чтобы не было войны!!
С Праздником !


----------



## Alex1983 (31 Дек 2016)

С наступающим!!!


----------



## VexMD (31 Дек 2016)

Всем в новом году - здоровья, благополучия и сбычи мечт.


----------



## akok (31 Дек 2016)

C Новым Годом!!!!


----------



## thyrex (31 Дек 2016)

С наступающим Новым годом!


----------



## Phoenix (31 Дек 2016)

E100 написал(а):


> По славянскому календарю 2017 год придет к нам под знаменем КРАДУЩЕГОСЯ ЛИСА





Спойлер: 21 марта 2106 от Р.Х. Новое лето 7525 от С.М.З.Х



Год Крадущегося лиса наступи*л* 21 марта 2016 года. (до 21 сентября 2017) Встречать Новое Лето можно также, как его встречали славяне: за праздничным столом со своими родными и близкими, дарили друг другу различные подарки, пели песни, водили хороводы.
_*Кто вы есть на самом деле: *_

*Темный Сох (Лось)* 1912 1928 1944 1960 1976 1992 2008
*Жалящий Шершень (Оса)* 1913 1929 1945 1961 1977 1993 2009
*Притаившийся Лют (Волк)* 1914 1930 1946 1962 1978 1994 2010
*Огненная Векша (Белка)* 1915 1931 1947 1963 1979 1995 2011
*Жемчужная Щука* 1916 1932 1948 1964 1980 1996 2012
*Бородатая Жаба* 1917 1933 1949 1965 1981 1997 2013
*Дикий Вепрь (Кабан)* 1918 1934 1950 1966 1982 1998 2014
*Белый Филин* 1919 1935 1951 1967 1983 1999 2015
*Шипящий Уж* 1920 1936 1952 1968 1984 2000 2016
*Крадущийся Лис* 1921 1937 1953 1969 1985 2001 2017
*Свернувшийся Ёж* 1922 1938 1954 1970 1986 2002 2018
*Парящий Орел* 1923 1939 1955 1971 1987 2003 2019
*Прядущий Мизгирь (Паук)* 1924 1940 1956 1972 1988 2004 2020
*Кричащий Петух* 1925 1941 1957 1973 1989 2005 2021
*Златорогий Тур (Бык)* 1926 1942 1958 1974 1990 2006 2022
*Огнегривый Конь* 1927 1943 1959 1975 1991 2007 2023

*Темный Сох*
Это первооткрыватель, ведущий за собой других, которому покровительствуют Высшие Силы. Тотем человека-непоседы, стремительного и гордого, не останавливающегося на достигнутых высотах, очень часто непонятого и непонятного близкому окружению. Чем меньше он будет сомневаться в своих затеях, и раздумывать, тем больше сможет дать этому миру.

*Жалящий Шершень*
Люди, рожденные в этот период очень активны, много суетятся и любят пошуметь. Шершни обладают сильной интуицией и целеустремленностью. Чтобы добиться поставленной цели они используют любые средства, не заморачиваясь моралью. От рождения они имеют отличную память, чрезвычайно бережливы и ревнивы — своего никому никогда не отдадут, к тому же могут еще и прибрать чужое. Лидеры по натуре, любят ставить других на место, применяя при этом всю свою язвительность и остроту.

*Притаившийся Лют*
Люди большой силы, природной грации и умения находить выход из самой сложной жизненной ситуации. Они имеют кошачьи повадки, но при всей внешней своей мягкости и расслабленности могут проявить себя очень резко и внезапно, мгновенно мобилизоваться и показать свои когти и клыки. Хотя сами не любят создавать и поддерживать порядок, но другим не прощают ни малейшего его нарушения. Обладая щедростью, терпением и добротой характера, не дадут даже близким сесть себе на шею или ограничить свою свободу. Для Люка существуют только те рамки, обязательства и ограничения, которые он сам для себя поставил.

*Огненная Векша*
Это знак человека, имеющего Высшую защиту. Рожденные в этот год чрезвычайно ловки и подвижны, , все время играют и слегка лукавят. Обладают живым умом — все схватывают на лету и мгновенно вникают в ситуацию, находя наилучший выход. Характер имеют нервный, часто подвержены перепадам настроения и депрессиям. В жизни рассчитывают только на себя, поэтому рано идут работать и создают семью.

*Жемчужная Щука*
Люди, рожденные в этот год, находятся под покровительством своих умерших предков. Это консерваторы и ортодоксы, наделенные внутренним покоем и уверенностью в своей правоте, поэтому в общении они прямы и откровенны.

*Бородатая Жаба*
Человек, обладающий природной мудростью для создания гармоничных взаимоотношений с миром. Умет ценить то, что имеет, очень хозяйственный, бережливый, скромный и аккуратный. Прекрасный семьянин и гостеприимный хозяин, особо не притязательный к своему окружению. Это консерватор не любящий перемен, обожающий свое комфортное «болото», и четко знающий чего он хочет от жизни.

*Дикий Вепрь*
Это очень бесстрашные люди, всегда готовые дать отпор всем, кого посчитают врагом. Они стремятся к первенству в том деле, которое их заинтересовало. После того, как желаемое достигнуто, обычно ищут уединения для отдыха и впадают в апатию. В спокойном своем состоянии Вепри чрезвычайно разумны и не предпринимают бесперспективных действий. Люди этого типа обычно долго прицениваются и раскачиваются, после чего набрав инерцию, несутся к цели, сметая все на своем пути.

*Белый Филин*
Это человек живущий по своему собственному режиму, ведущий замкнутый образ жизни. Очень мнительный, загадочный и суеверный. В благоприятном окружении его таланты к экстрасенсорике могут раскрыться чрезвычайным образом. Найдя дружественную среду для своей деятельности, Филин способен свернуть горы.

*Шипящий Уж*
Это люди обладающие даром гармонизировать пространство вокруг себя. Они имеют философский склад ума, все тайное для них важнее явного. Немного скрытны, не любят много говорить, практичны, работоспособны и бережливы. К избранной цели идут настойчиво, но гибко и при возникновении неожиданных препятствий, подобно змее меняют кожу.

*Крадущийся Лис*
Это люди загадочной судьбы и полной приключениями жизни. Они ловки, изобретательны, насмешливы, хитроумны, глумливы, очень осторожны и предусмотрительны — они никогда не лезут на рожон, предпочитая все сделать в тихую или исподтишка. Это умелые интриганы, чрезвычайно серьезно относящиеся к жизни и умеющие добиваться своих целей.

*Свернувшийся Ёж*
Непредсказуемые, колючие, суетливые и шумные люди. Обладают прекрасной памятью и особой педантичностью к деталям. Очень надежные друзья и верные супруги.

*Парящий Орел*
Это миссионеры и реформаторы, одержимые идеалами и идеями. Характер имеют смелый, переменчивый и гордый, не терпят манипулирования и диктата, живут по своим правилам и законам. Очень аристократичны, в общении весьма щепетильны, в дружбе и любви обычно верны. Могут предугадывать грозящие неприятности.

*Прядущий Мизгирь*
Это человек клана, ему как воздух необходима поддержка родных и близких. Он любит и умеет объединять большие группы людей и создавать какие-либо организации. Очень властолюбив, чувствителен, умеет планомерно достигать поставленных целей, используя для этого весь свой незаурядный творческий потенциал. Мизгирь — хранитель традиций и домашнего очага, надежная опора семьи и общества.

*Кричащий Петух*
Люди, рожденные в этот период, резки и поспешны в своих суждениях и поступках, очень активны, бесстрашны и амбициозны. Стараются всегда быть на виду и на все имеют свое оригинальное мнение. Очень любят свой дом и детей.

*Златорогий Тур*
Люди этого года рождения гармонично сочетают в своем характере добродушие и ярость. Они любят покровительствовать слабым. Очень выносливы, упрямы и терпеливы, а в случае опасности проявляют незаурядную смелость и агрессию. Будут стоять на смерть за то, что им дорого.

*Огнегривый Конь*
Этот год активных и отважных, честных и исполнительных людей. Они очень талантливы, романтичны; выносливы и целеустремленны. Кони любят путешествия и экстремальный спорт, поэтому их очень редко можно застать дома, так как они постоянно куда-то спешат.





Спойлер: slavic time



http://easycure.ucoz.ru/slavic_times/764516955.swf


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2016)




----------



## fseto (2 Янв 2017)

_Поздравляю всех форумчан с_ Новым 2017 годом!!!


----------



## Кирилл (2 Янв 2017)

Фхуух! Наступил!! А то я переживал)


----------



## machito (2 Янв 2017)

Kиpилл, чёт на измене как то, дата 17 как типа революция была


----------



## Кирилл (2 Янв 2017)

Если читаешь мировые новости то знаешь,что революция в самом разгаре.


----------



## machito (2 Янв 2017)

О чем и толкую, чем дальше в лес, тем всё страшнее


----------

